
Hallit Social Network App - dehinde007
https://hallit.herokuapp.com
======
dehinde007
Hallit is a social network that wants to create a stronger, safer and better
world through our passion and core values in order to differentiate ourselves
and inspire others. Please share if you find interesting.

~~~
subie
What is interesting? you're not showing anything about how the site works.

Should I join purely because it's "stronger, safer and better" ?

